# My masterpiece ... is complete !



## BoneMonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

It took me 56 days and 7 hours to complete my latest masterpiece ! 

I call it 

" I want to take you to a gay bar , ... gay bar, ... gay bar."


----------



## Rayder (Nov 14, 2007)

Now that's funny!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    I like it!   LOL!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 14, 2007)

Ha! Jolly good show old bean. IT really captures the essence of someone wanting to take Linkiboy to a gay bar (but not really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Ducky (Nov 14, 2007)

Lol....... You spent soooo much time on that? Heard of "Animation Shop " Saves alot of time O.o


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

i only use MS paint on a 486 pc with windows 95 

what true artists use !


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> i only use MS paint on a 486 pc with windows 95
> 
> what true artists use !


True artists use Deluxe Paint III on the Amiga.

You fail.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> i only use MS paint on a 486 pc with windows 95
> 
> what true artists use !



animation shop can run on windows -57 (It's -57 not window-57!!)(And for you stupid ones.. ITS A JOKE!)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 14, 2007)

i dont have a computer i use a mircowave hooked up to a old typerwriter and leech internetz using a taco bell spork i stuck into a electrical socket


----------



## moggymatt (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i only use MS paint on a 486 pc with windows 95
> ...



and only use a mouse....   

DPIII was such a laugh, I used to make animations of sheep getting killed in various ways...

[email protected]  heh ur 486 is still better than my PC..


----------



## Westside (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(moggymatt @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


Is it better than mine


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 14, 2007)

lol


----------



## Ducky (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> lol



I KNEW IT! , THIS TIME YOU DONT WANNA TAKE ME TO THE GAY BAR!....

REMEMBER THAT!  :'(  :'(


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 15, 2007)

NO ONLY STRAIGHT BARS FOR YOU !


----------



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> NO ONLY STRAIGHT BARS FOR YOU !





so soo  :'(  no lesbians..??


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 15, 2007)

especially NO LESBIANS !


----------



## Osaka (Nov 15, 2007)

kinda creepy o_o;


----------



## Ducky (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> especially NO LESBIANS !




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (This O is seprated>>) O OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

LOOK A BUNNY!!!!!!!!! oh yeah... i'm suposed to cry for no lesbians.. Ahem ahem..


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


Er.. I guess i'll live with that.. Thats why the internet is there for me!


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 15, 2007)

is somebody gay? please explain


----------



## j5c077 (Nov 15, 2007)

i loled


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> is somebody gay? please explain


no, its a reference to a song

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HTN6Du3MCgI


----------



## smallkidd (Nov 15, 2007)

thank you very much sir. how did this appear on gbatemp? and why are you associated with it?


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> thank you very much sir. how did this appear on gbatemp? and why are you associated with it?


it appeared through me and i forgot how


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 15, 2007)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaay bar !


----------

